# Commedie divertenti.



## danny (18 Marzo 2020)

Si accettano consigli su cosa guardare su Netflix et similia.

Questo mi è stato consigliato e mi ha fatto morire


----------



## Nocciola (18 Marzo 2020)

The crown
You
La casa di carte
Vampirs


----------



## ipazia (18 Marzo 2020)

La battaglia dei giganti
Castelvania
The good place
è uscita la 7ma stagione di orange is the new black
le regole del delitto perfetto
the end of the fucking word

e poi ci sono le cagate vere e proprie per cui G. mi prende infinitamente per il culo

travellers
the 100
sense8
limitless
12 monkeys


però non so se la mia idea di divertente coincide con la tua


----------



## patroclo (19 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> La battaglia dei giganti
> Castelvania
> The good place
> è uscita la 7ma stagione di orange is the new black
> ...


Sense8 ha delle scene di sesso orgiastico che sono meravigliose


----------



## danny (19 Marzo 2020)

In effetti parlavo di commedie divertenti, leggere, che facessero ridere... 
Ieri ho visto
Supercondriaco


----------



## danny (19 Marzo 2020)




----------



## danny (19 Marzo 2020)

In questo periodo ci sta benissimo, aehm...


----------



## Lostris (19 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> In effetti parlavo di commedie divertenti, leggere, che facessero ridere...
> Ieri ho visto
> Supercondriaco


lo volevo vedere anch’io!!! Me ne ha parlato un amico.

su Che piattaforma è?


----------



## danny (19 Marzo 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> lo volevo vedere anch’io!!! Me ne ha parlato un amico.
> 
> su Che piattaforma è?


Netflix.
Anche a me è stato consigliato da un'amica, che mi sa che ha i miei stessi gusti. Leggero il giusto senza essere scemo, divertente e non banale.


----------



## ipazia (19 Marzo 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> Sense8 ha delle scene di sesso orgiastico che sono meravigliose


yes!!!


----------



## Lostris (19 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Netflix.
> Anche a me è stato consigliato da un'amica, che mi sa che ha i miei stessi gusti. Leggero il giusto senza essere scemo, divertente e non banale.


Ne avevamo parlato in tempi non sospetti e avevo già cercato il trailer.

Magari me lo guardo stasera.


----------



## JON (4 Aprile 2020)

Terapia e Pallottole

Rispolverata ultimamente e devo dire divertente, da poter vedere anche con i ragazzi.


----------



## Marjanna (11 Aprile 2020)

Non ho Netflix et similia, non è una commedia divertente però questo è da vedere:








						L'albero degli zoccoli - Film - RaiPlay
					

Campagna del bergamasco, fine Ottocento. La vita quotidiana dei contadini e della natura che li circonda si esprime attraverso il lirismo magico della semplicità. David 1979 per il Miglior Film, Palma d'oro e Premio della Giuria Ecumenica al Festival di Cannes 1978.




					www.raiplay.it


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non ho Netflix et similia, non è una commedia divertente però questo è da vedere:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stupendo, però in lingua originale


----------



## Skorpio (14 Aprile 2020)

I delitti del bar Lume

Leggero, scanzonato
Toscano, insomma


----------



## Brunetta (14 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> I delitti del bar Lume
> 
> Leggero, scanzonato
> Toscano, insomma


Mio figlio e la fidanzata sono fan


----------



## Nocciola (14 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> I delitti del bar Lume
> 
> Leggero, scanzonato
> Toscano, insomma


Simpaticissimo Vedo e rivedo tutti gli episodi


----------



## Skorpio (14 Aprile 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Simpaticissimo Vedo e rivedo tutti gli episodi
> 
> 
> Brunetta ha detto:
> ...


----------



## Martes (18 Aprile 2020)

Io vorrei vedere questa


----------



## Brunetta (18 Aprile 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Io vorrei vedere questa


È la canzone?


----------



## danny (18 Aprile 2020)




----------



## brenin (28 Aprile 2020)




----------



## brenin (28 Aprile 2020)




----------



## abebis (28 Aprile 2020)

Una volta tanto, anzi una tantum, voglio essere "social": vi metto una listina di commedie (in senso lato) che per un verso o per l'altro mi sono piaciute.

Spero ve ne piaccia qualcuno. 

Jojo rabbit
Tokyo tribe
Morto Stalin se ne fa un altro
Fuck you prof
Zatoichi
Storie pazzesche
Dio esiste e vive a Bruxelles
Song e Napule
Priscilla - La regina del deserto
Padre vostro
In ordine di sparizione
7 psicopatici
Mangiare, bere, uomo, donna
Il mio amico Eric
Comma 22
L'uomo che fissava le capre
Il buono, il matto, il cattivo
Le donne del sesto piano
Inside man
Cosa piove dal cielo
Omicidio all'italiana

PS: ovviamente, c'è anche il mio avatar...


----------



## Vera (28 Aprile 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Una volta tanto, anzi una tantum, voglio essere "social": vi metto una listina di commedie (in senso lato) che per un verso o per l'altro mi sono piaciute.
> 
> Spero ve ne piaccia qualcuno.
> 
> ...


Io ne ho visto solo uno, e mi è piaciuto molto.
"Dio esiste e vive a Bruxelles"


----------



## abebis (29 Aprile 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Io ne ho visto solo uno, e mi è piaciuto molto.
> "Dio esiste e vive a Bruxelles"


Allora puoi iniziare da questo, che mi ero dimenticato di mettere in lista: 





Se ti fidi, guardalo senza guardare prima il trailer (io evito sempre di guardare i trailer). Sono convinto che ti piacerà.


----------



## abebis (29 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Questo mi è stato consigliato e mi ha fatto morire


L'ho visto a Pasqua dopo aver letto il tuo suggerimento: carino. 

E poi c'è quel fenomeno della natura che è Rossy De Palma! 

Che invecchiando migliora pure... 

Se continua così, forse quando arriva a ottant'anni potrei anche trombarmela....


----------



## Vera (29 Aprile 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Allora puoi iniziare da questo, che mi ero dimenticato di mettere in lista:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non mi fido ma siccome ho tempo da perdere darò una chance.
Non guardo mai nemmeno io i trailer. Vedendo anche solo l'anteprima di questo,  sembra uno di quei film minchioni con i teenager




abebis ha detto:


> E poi c'è quel fenomeno della natura che è Rossy De Palma!
> 
> Che invecchiando migliora pure...
> 
> Se continua così, forse quando arriva a ottant'anni potrei anche trombarmela....


Cattivo.


----------



## abebis (29 Aprile 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Vedendo anche solo l'anteprima di questo,  sembra uno di quei film minchioni con i teenager


Sì: è una commedia sui teenager (e il mito americano).
No: non è film minchione.




> Cattivo.


Perché? Una donna che fonda un gruppo musicale chiamandolo "Peor imposible" è una donna che di diritto entra in prima fila tra le aspiranti donne della mia vita...  

Magari per trombarla inizierei a usare una di quelle mascherine che pubblicizzava @ipazia ...: se il viso sembra davvero che gliel'abbia disegnato Picasso, il copro per contro sembra(va) che gliel'abbia disegnato Manara... Mi sa che a pecora deve fare ancora la sua porca figura!


----------



## JON (20 Maggio 2020)

Basta che funzioni (Woody Allen)


----------

